# Gaggia baby twin CPU change



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

I am just wondering if anyone has ever changed a CPU on a gaggia baby twin or the like. is it possible/easy?

thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drop gaggiamanualservices a pm


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Will do thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

dead easy, the terminal are "idiot proof" by that I mean you cannot connect the wired connectors to wrong terminals


----------



## David rdwards (May 12, 2020)

Hi my machine stopped mid cycle and brew unit jammed I removed tried to reset to replace brew unit but it just moved very slow and never reset so I removed brew gear cover and re aligned gear for brew unit but now just lights comes on in a flash then only power light stays green nothing can you help please


----------

